# What Breed and Gender are these?



## GrammyJean (Aug 29, 2012)

I think the white one is a Leghorn, but not sure if it's a hen or a Roo...









The ones with the orange head and necks might be Campines? They are smallish compared to the other chickens. I think I have a hen and a Roo... what do you think? Also, if I was to sell them, what price would you put on them as a breeding pair?

















and the brownish one with the long legs and long neck, (a hen, I think), was labeled "African" when I got it as a 2 day old chick, but surely it has a breed name other than that...









The last is a rather large pullet that is mostly black with green highlights, and just a little bit of orange on it's breast. I believe it's a hen but not sure...

Thanks for any help!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

The white one is a White Leghorn, the golden ones are Golden Campines, the brown one I'm not sure of, and the black one is a Black Sex-Link. All are hens as far as I can tell other than the brown one, I'm not sure of that one. I can't say for sure of the Campines because one of them is blurry. I'm sure the non-blurry one is a hen, but can't see the other one good enough. Hope that helps!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

How old is the 3rd one? I would hazard a guess that it is some kind of game bird, or, if it is young enough and not finished developing color, perhaps could be a red jungle fowl? ...Or not, since her shanks are the wrong color. She is, most definitely, some variety of game bird. Perhaps an Aseel???


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Does the brown one have a pea comb or a strawberry comb?


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Maybe a malay?


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is a malay hen


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Malay vs.Aseel. Both ancient breeds, no-one can say which was first. The most significant difference - a Malay roo can stand more than 3 ft tall, a hen just a little shorter. Where an Aseel hen might weigh 4 lbs, a Malay might weigh 7.5 lbs. You might have to isolate the hen, either way, as both breeds have trouble getting along with others. The isolation seems to make them friendlier to handle. Both hate confinement. I don't know if this is true of the Malay, but the Aseel are ready to fight their siblings from the day they hatch. Both get broody and both make great mothers.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> Malay vs.Aseel. Both ancient breeds, no-one can say which was first. The most significant difference - a Malay roo can stand more than 3 ft tall, a hen just a little shorter. Where an Aseel hen might weigh 4 lbs, a Malay might weigh 7.5 lbs. You might have to isolate the hen, either way, as both breeds have trouble getting along with others. The isolation seems to make them friendlier to handle. Both hate confinement. I don't know if this is true of the Malay, but the Aseel are ready to fight their siblings from the day they hatch. Both get broody and both make great mothers.


Yes. I have read that Malays are aggressive.


----------



## GrammyJean (Aug 29, 2012)

She looks a lot like the pic of the Malay, but she's nowhere near that tall... and I don't think she will ever get there. She's only slightly taller than the other hens, though she has longer legs and a longer neck, her body is smaller, so not a lot taller than the others of the same age. I don't know what a pea comb or strawberry comb looks like. I only know about standard single & double, and the rose comb, because mine only have those so far, unless this hens is different... it seems smaller than the others that have a rose comb, though.

Thanks for all the help, folks, and I surely would like some help in determining a price to sell them. Does anybody know whether the black sex link one (according to the post that says she is one) lays brown or white eggs? I have at least 2 laying white eggs at the moment, but they have not all started laying yet... I'm pretty sure one of the golden campines is a rooster, because he is crowing... sort of, LOL... maybe just learning.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hope this helps!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Whoops, all I typed disappeared. What I typed was.... Here is the pea comb and the strawberry comb. Plus some! Lol! It says that the aseel has a pea comb and malay has a strawberry comb.


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

My black sex link looks just like that and today she layed her first lovely large tan egg.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

That third picture is some type of Oriental Game fowl. She looks like she could be a combination of several Oriental breeds. Where did you get her if I may ask?


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

The 3 pic is a Dark Cornish Hen & the last one may be a type of Wyanadotte Cross Or Maran Cross!


----------



## GrammyJean (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks, guys for all the help! Especially thanks for the pics of the combs. 
To answer your questions: They are all about 20 weeks old, and the brown one's comb is just barely there at all, so from the pics I'd have to say it must be a cushion comb... 
I have 3 chickens laying white eggs... I'm assuming it's the leghorn (who I had thought was a Roo) and at least one of the campines... and maybe the brown "African" one..... ?


----------

